# 1:32 Academy F-16C



## talondigital (Apr 4, 2007)

Just started working on this kit this weekend, added the last of the PE to the cockpit today. I still have to attach the joystick block/joystick on the right side of the cockpit, and the pedals. It's not perfect, and god those PE fret attachment tabs seem giant in the pics and I didn't even notice them in person until after seeing them in the pics, but the Eduard PE is so thin and fragile I couldn't really work them as well as I'd prefer to.

Anyway, still happy with it. Painted it Aircraft Gray, then Aircraft Interior Black on the panels, and used Aircraft Gray again for drybrushing the switches and giving it a worn/used look.


















The ejection seat is up next and its going to take some major work along with the PE. I still have to put drops of future into all the guages and screens.

Also this is a long term project.


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

PE can definitely be trying at times, but the results are worth the effort. Your cockpit looks great. :thumbsup:


----------



## trekman (Apr 2, 2007)

Wow great detail, great work. The work you put in shows!


----------



## S4Simon (Dec 24, 2006)

I spent a year on my F16 and really went to town - Installing operational MFD's and HUD. 

The detail you've added in yours is exquisite - great job.


----------



## talondigital (Apr 4, 2007)

Thanks! I'm hoping to get some more work done this next week, not a lot, but I'd like to finish my fixes to the ejection seat and the rest of the cockpit section


----------



## randypandy831 (Feb 6, 2011)

very nice work and detailing on the cockpit.


----------



## talondigital (Apr 4, 2007)

Okay, somewhat big update today. Spent a couple hours last night and a couple hours this afternoon working on this banging it together.

While working on 3 builds for "work" I really wanted to make something for me.

SO here we go.










I didn't like the kit seat back, it had too plain of a cushion - too perfect too - plus molded in seat belts - also too perfect. I filed it all off, pulled out a nice fresh new pack of Aves, and rolled it out. I rolled it to the diameter I wanted it, trimmed it to length with the xacto, gave it a quick roll again to roll out the flattened ends, and then put it in place. I did that for all the pads, and then using some spit and my finger lightly pushed them down a little bit to make them appear more flattened, but not perfectly flat like the kit part. I will say, I had a really hard time keeping my finger prints off it. I kept forgetting and just grabbing the part, and then having to fix the pads with more spit, finger moving, and xacto "scribing."










Put the seat together. Still have detailing left to do with the Eduard photoetch set. Including all those nice seat belts.










Test fitting the chair in the office, just because.










I think I set a record for most swearing in a single hour working on this. The Eduard etch is SOO thin, it bends if you just look at it. getting some of those tiny bits in place was literally impossible. Those bits got thrown away when I got pissed off at them. All of the folding etch parts made it on though, so all the significant parts are there.










Other side. I totally didn't even notice the ejector pin marks until I was processing the photos. Its way too late to fill them unless I get donor parts and more etch, and thats not going to happen, just because my doctor told me to watch my blood pressure, and doing this again with Eduards etch may actually give me a heart attack. Also, this is all just white primer. I still need to hit it with the gloss white.










A quick test fit in the bottom half of the plane. There are some super thin etch plates that go on the front wall that cover the "seam" but since i'm painting it outside the kit, then installing, I'm going to paint them the gloss white on the side, and then attach them after installing the subassembly later.


I also got the engine intakes primed in white, but since they aren't even glued or painted I'll wait until the next update- whenever it will be. When I shoot the gloss white on the gear assembly I'll paint the intakes too.

Thats all for now. Thanks for looking.


----------

